# Mixing Fish



## ZMC (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Can i mix 2 goldrish with Fantails??

I was told in the shop that i wasnt allowed to do this but have never heard of this before :confused1:


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ive had fan tails and goldfish together and had no probs. I think its because they can nip at the fantails tail and fins.


----------



## ZMC (Nov 10, 2008)

thank you for response.

Bit worried about doing this because dont want them to be messed about by the goldfish pulling there tails and fins.

maybe i will risk it have to see, thanks for info


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

ZMC said:


> thank you for response.
> 
> Bit worried about doing this because dont want them to be messed about by the goldfish pulling there tails and fins.
> 
> maybe i will risk it have to see, thanks for info


Golden minnows are good community cold water fish but do require pump and filter but are easy to keep.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

I have had my goldfish & fantails for over 6 years now and have had no probs  they might have a little chase or nibble but will soon settle in...


----------



## han89 (Jan 3, 2009)

the only thing to watch is competition for food- the main reason you don't normally mix the two types. Fantails are generally bottom feeders whereas goldfish are surface feeders...

i cant see this being a problem as long as you can see all fish are getting a fair share and that no bullying is occurring. 



good luck  xx


----------

